# Getting into Recovery



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, so I did a huge no-no and thought I could get away with flashing .7 liberty GB over .6 without data wipe *doh*. Now it sits at the Fist in the yellow circle icon. If i hold power and home on turning on the phone, it shuts off.. power + search as well.. any ideas so that I can just get in..wipe data and reboot?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

UPDATE: Got into RSDLite and was able to do an SBF... didnt know to hit Camera + Vol Down + power.. learn something new every day..


----------



## x-tac23 (Jun 11, 2011)

Yea stock recovery would have saved you. But at least now you have a clean slate.

P.s. don't forget to wipe!!


----------



## RobStemen (Jun 13, 2011)

For future reference, to get into recovery (stock at least), you just power on while holding home. Then when you get the Android next to the device and exclamation mark, press search. Alakazam, you're in recovery (Had to look this up today, haha!)


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

RobStemen said:


> For future reference, to get into recovery (stock at least), you just power on while holding home. Then when you get the Android next to the device and exclamation mark, press search. Alakazam, you're in recovery (Had to look this up today, haha!)


In gingerbread to get into stock recovery you press both volume keys instead of search. And the power button chooses instead of the camera button. In froyo its search to get in and camera button to select.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jnehama said:


> In gingerbread to get into stock recovery you press both volume keys instead of search. And the power button chooses instead of the camera button. In froyo its search to get in and camera button to select.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


really? didnt know that....so hit power+home then when u see the ! press both volume keys?


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> really? didnt know that....so hit power+home then when u see the ! press both volume keys?


yes, for the stock GB recovery and to apply stuff hit the power button, they remapped stuff


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> yes, for the stock GB recovery and to apply stuff hit the power button, they remapped stuff


That's dumb. It was always camera button selects, back to my OG Droid. Oh well! Good to know.


----------



## Kaleb Randleaxe (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't get into stock recovery. I've had this problem before. Hold power + home, it shows the boot image, then just reboots the phone.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Kaleb Randleaxe said:


> I can't get into stock recovery. I've had this problem before. Hold power + home, it shows the boot image, then just reboots the phone.


u probably need to .sbf. Ur saying ur trying to get into stock recovery. Because ur bootlooping the boot image period? no matter what u do?


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Release the power button at the m screen. Hold Home and you'll get the triangle then hit search key.


----------

